# [SOLVED] Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error



## Cdx

Hi hardware team, i have an issue with a clients computer that i have not yet seen before.

He has a Toshiba Laptop P25-S5092.

His old HDD was an E-IDE(60gb) but it had disk errors and we decided to just swap it for a new one.

The new HDD is a PATA 250gb, it fits just fine when i put it in the laptop.

When i boot up the computer, it starts its POST, then i receive this error message,
"For Realtek RTL8139(X)/8130/810X PCI Fast Ethernet Controller v2.13 (020326)
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting PXE ROM"

I did hours of research and this message means that the hard drive is not being detected, however BIOS detects the hard drive.

I tried multiple boot disks i have(and they do work on other computers), i've tried booting off a USB, and yes i did set my boot order to CD/DVD before the HDD in BIOS. 

There is no built in recovery console.
I tried the FN + F11 tapping at boot but nothing happened.

Any suggestions? I am kind of at a stuckpoint here.

Thanks hardware team.
Cdx.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

It sounds to me it is looking for a bootable OS, but fails.
It then looks for a bootable OS via the ethernet.

What OS are you trying to install?

Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Windows Xp, i also tried this disc on another laptop of mine to test it out to make sure it was bootable, and it loaded just fine. 

It's quite odd to me, i have never seen a computer bypass its bios boot sequence before.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Is this an Original or burned copy of XP?

Have you tried a Linux Live CD to see if it boots this laptop:
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

It is a good way to test your hardware for issues.

Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Original of course, as we at TSF do not support illegal activities. 

I haven't i will give it a try and post back, thank you Bccomp.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Sorry, 
I hope you did not get offended for asking.
I was trying to determine if you were using an original CD or a copy of the original CD.

Let me know if the Live CD boots,
Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Oh no, i totally understand, no worries.

I am downloading it as we speak, however i think i have an Ubuntu CD lying around in one of my college text books when i took a UNIX class, ill get back to you.

Thanks Bill,
I'm Chad by the way.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

I tried a Fedora and Knoppix disc, both failed. 

I also loaded BIOS defaults and reset the boot sequence in the correct order:
CD/DVD
Removable Devices
HDD
Network Lan

I also tried disabling the network lan, nothing happens.
Still bypasses the CD/DVD bootable disc.

I am currently downloading Ubuntu, should be another hour for it to complete.

Have you ever seen this before Bill? Where the POST actually bypasses the bootable?

It's a first for me and I'm currently working towards my A+ certification(should have it in april)


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Yes I have, but am not totally sure as to what is causing this.
Did you have issues with the CD-Rom before?
Toshiba has a varity of choices to boot from CD. See if this helps:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/bulletin.jsp?soid=403623

You need to hit F12 (not FN+F12) or see if the other options help.

Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

I am not sure as it is a clients computer but i will find out tonight for the CD-ROM.
I tried the C and F on bootup and nothing happens.
I have tried pressing F12(boot selection) and even press enter for CD/DVD rom but it goes straight to the PXE error.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Sounds to me the CD-rom is faulty if it is not reading both the XP CD and the Linux CD's.

Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Hmm, that might be an option i agree.

I also plugged in his old E-IDE hdd that pops up with the disk error, but still won't load a bootable disc, but if you think about the mechanics, when the computer goes through the post it will start with the boot sequence after checking the hardware components, so if the CD-ROM is faulty it will bypass it.

I have Hirens Boot CD on my usb that i tested on my other computers, what if i try booting with that USB? ill have to go grab it, its in my car.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Hmm, well the BIOS shows Removable devices and it has a +, and after the + when i expand it, it shows only a Legacy Floppy Drive(the computer does not have a floppy drive)

Anyways is that why it won't boot off an USB drive(bootable of course), because BIOS does not have USB support as a boot option?

Also BIOS reads the HDD as well.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

It may boot from USB as you have removable media as a boot option, but I do not think this will get XP installed. You need boot from USB.

You could try it.
You could also try a USB Floppy and boot from XP Floppy disc set:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310994

This may help though if you can boot from USB
http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5928902.html

Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

I think this quote from your reference is why it won't boot a USB.

"For the most part, computers manufactured within the last two years are generally able to boot from a flash drive. Older systems may require a BIOS update, or might not be able to boot from a flash drive at all."

This computer is well over 4 years old, and the BIOS looks older, with limited options.

I can try plugging in an external floppy but i am not sure if i have any bootable floppys left, do you have a source to get a bootable floppy?

I just need to see if i can get a bootable device to work, once i do that i can focus on installing XP again.

Also the old HDD was E-IDE and this new one he purchased is PATA, those are compatible correct?

Thanks Bill,
Chad


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

See my edit.

Yes PATA is the same as E-IDE


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

The other option (if you have one) is try another CD-Rom.

I think your client is not telling you everything.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Okay thank you for the clarification on the PATA and E-IDE.

I am fairly new to booting with networking, since i have never attempted it before, however i read this and thought maybe i cannot boot with networking since XP is installed and not a Server.

RIS and PXE requirements
Updated: January 21, 2005

Applies To: Windows Server 2003, Windows Server 2003 R2, Windows Server 2003 with SP1, Windows Server 2003 with SP2
Source: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc782281(WS.10).aspx

Bill i will be leaving to attend a work party, i will be back within a few hours, hopefully you are still awake, if not i will see you soon!


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

In order to boot with Network (PXE) the computer should be connected to a server.

Enjoy your party.

I will see you when you get back

Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Just one last update i took out my CDROM from my dell inspiron but the connector is on the opposite side of the CDROM in the toshiba.

Lol.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

The Ubuntu Disc did not work.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

That figures on the Dell CD-rom, do you have access to another one just to try?

Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Unfortunately i don't. I talked to the client tonight and he said that his CD-ROM was working fine before the hard drive went bad.

But still i think the CD-ROM is faulty as well, i mean what else can explain the boot discs not reading?

I can try the external floppy drive.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

You may have a boot sector virus or CMOS issue (Not sure though).

Try removing the memory and clearing the CMOS and see what happens.

Bill


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

toshiba sells 250GB pata for this model so it's not a hdd capacity limitation.

try this...
-remove hard drive (no HDD to interfere in testing).
-power on and press CD eject to open tray and do CTRL-ALT-DEL to reboot.
does CD drive make a click noise during POST?

-put a bootable disc in but don't close tray yet and do CTRL-ALT-DEL to reboot, wait and when POST starts close tray.
did it boot from CD?


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Okay the USB hirens boot cd worked when i took the HDD out.

When i opened the tray and left the boot disc in, the tray did not close when i rebooted with ctrl alt del. When i took the USB out and the HDD out, and left the cd in, it went straight to the PXE error, so maybe the cd drive is not working.

So now im going to copy the winxp cd to my USB but then how would i install it on the HDD if it only works when the HDD is out?

Odd..

I removed and reseated the RAM, however i am unable to locate the cmos battery.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Do you have access to a usb CD-rom?
Just wondering if it will boot from that?


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

I don't unfortunately.


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

check the original hdd for jumper settings, i suspect you need to set the new hdd to master (some lappy's don't recognize the cable select setting).

what is the model type of the new wd hdd?
may need to also set for RPS Mode (Reduced Power Spinup mode).


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*



> check the original hdd for jumper settings, i suspect you need to set the new hdd to *master* (some lappy's don't recognize the cable select setting).


sorry had to leave for awhile, anyway should've been single, (same as master though) *remove the jumper shunt*.

also, *check the old hdd *for an adapter fitted over the data pins connector (looks like this) you will have to put it on the new hdd.

and hopefully last...the lappy will no boot the hdd because it is uninitialized at this point--it still has to be partitioned/formatted by an OS install disc (if winXP then at least sp1 due to 137gb barrier).


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Hi again stu_computer and bill,

I put the adapter on the new one, 

the old hdd is: WD600UE-00HCT0 60gb

The new HDD is: WD2500BEVE-00WZT0 250gb

There are 4 extra golden pins to the right of the adapter, but they both do not have a jumper, so i am not sure about the jumpers.


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

okay, good to go.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

I am buying an usb cd drive tomorrow so ill get back to you on what happens.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

So i bought the usb cd drive, and still nothing, something in the bios must be corrupt i should find that bios battery and reseat it.

Where are these batteries normally located next too?


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Also i copy the contents to a usb flash drive and it still won't boot.


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

tried the USB hirens boot cd? there should be several partition/fdisk utilities to choose from.

1/ get the hdd initialized so the bios can see it.
2/ then work on installing an OS.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

The CMOS battery is located usually under the wifi card on this model.
This may help you:
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaP25/SatelliteP25_1.htm


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Hi Stu and Bill, i did use the hirens on my usb and it did load but it seemed it didn't load correctly, i will put it back on my usb and try again, but sometimes it wouldn't read it and sometimes it would.

Thank you bill, that is exactly what my clients laptop looks like and i will take it apart once i get home tonight. (I have to go to a christmas party)

So i will get back to you both tonight, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Keep us posted.

Bill


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Well i took most of it apart, didn't do the last couple steps, i started researching more on google trying to find a location for the cmos chip, that way i didn't have to take the whole laptop apart, however i haven't found anything. I am very tired, so i will continue this project tomorrow, but if you find anything on where the cmos chip is located on this laptop, or maybe what it looks like in a laptop?(i've never taken a cmos chip out of a laptop just desktops), it would help me, or a common place you would find a cmos chip in a laptop.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

It should be located under the wifi card. It maybe under the black insulator.
It is not a chip, but usually a round silver (about the size of a nickel) battery.

Bill


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

suggest you try a laptop hard reset and remove the CD drive if you think it's faulty and causing interference with boot detection.

but you might want to check if it's just a misalignment problem first.
1/check boot order has cd first boot device.
2/put a bootable cd in and reboot if no action reboot and firmly press the cd cover in left corner to see if boots, if not try again pressing right corner, and then try middle as well.


laptop hard reset: remove ac adapter; remove battery; press start button for 20 seconds.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Did the hard boot, nothing.. 

took out the internal cd drive and loaded boot disc on the external usb cd drive, still didnt work, also used f12(boot selection) and selected cd/dvd drive.

Nothing keeps popping up with the pxe errors.

I opened up and took out the wifi card(its the one with the two cables attached right?) and underneath it was a black slim cover not sure if its a permanent attach, is the cmos chip under there?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

From the info I can find it should be.
The "black slim cover" is probably tacked on with some sort of glue.

I am thinking it still maybe a bad CD-rom issue though.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

but im using an exteral usb cd rom and have tried booting from a usb as well, i was talking to some coworkers(computer techs) and we think it might be a bios corruption and i can possibly find a bootable bios fix if thats possible or find that cmos chip and reseat it, which it looks like im going to have to pop out the keyboard to do that.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

You system may not boot proerly from USB unless it is specified to do so.
The BIOS Upates are under All Operating System on thier site:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...delFilter=&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663
I do not see a BIOS Update that may resolve this issue though, so I can not recommend it.

I am still going for the CD-rom causing this.

Bill


----------



## raptor_pa

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

A USB CD-Rom will only be bootable if the BIOS supports booting from Legacy USB devices. Just like a hard drive, some BIOS will not see the USB device.


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

more likely it's just an old cd drive that needs it's firmware updated to read newer media discs.

better to skip the messing around with the client's property and do a flat install instead.

1/ get a 2.5 to 3.5 IDE adapter at any computer store.
2/ download a bootdisk on desktop pc that has floppy drive and make a floppy dos boot. remove other hdd connections and put the new hdd in the pc.
3/ boot to the floppy and FDISK the new hdd. a 2gig partiton will be big enough, leave the rest for later.
4/ reboot to dos again and "format /s" it ( /s makes hdd bootable).
5/ copy the windows xp cd to the new hdd.
6/ put the hdd in the laptop boot to it and type setup to install win xp, it will find the unused 248gig and ask to install on it.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Roger that bill, i will skip any bios updates for now.

Ah i totally forgot about that raptor, thank you for your information.

Stu, i will purchase the adapter tomorrow, and do what you have told me, and i will let you 3 know what happens from there, expect a response from me within 2-3 days.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Cdx

*Re: Toshiba Laptop PXE-E61 Error*

Hey everyone, i ordered the part plugged it into a workstation and successfully installed windows xp on the new hdd, and plugged it back into the laptop and it was a success, getting the drivers was a nightmare but its finally finished.

I'd like to thank you guys, you helped out so much.

Thanks again and if you ever need my assistance i will help out anytime.


----------



## BCCOMP

Glad to hear you have it sorted out


----------

